# Car Import



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

Now I start a thread that can be quickly deleted by the moderators. If so I really want to know the reasoning behind the removal of the post.

On this forum there come many questions about Importing a car. Also many answers, and many missunderstandings

There is 2 different scenarios that give different answers

1 is the impost of a already owned car as personal property when someone emigrate from a EU member. If certain conditions are met this car can be imported free from Excise Duty. One car per person.

All other imports must pay this Excise Duty plus that VAT must be paid on new cars. But on the other hand when it is bought in another member state it should be VAT free. This is EU legislation

Cyprus customs provides a Excel datasheet where the Excise Duty can be easy calculated.

To make it even simpler I have made an online calculator which everyone can use

I have put it up on my absolutely non commercial Cyprus web project

And dear moderators, I am not touting for business, because no business can be made on the website. It only cost time and money

Hope this calculator can be useful for those who intend to import a car

Cyprus Excise Duty Cars


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As the Cyprus mod I am sanctioning the post to be left as I know that your website is not commercial.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Fantasticly informative website there. What does the capital gains tax bit mean here though in terms of exemption? I don't get it.

Cyprus Capital Gains Tax

•There is a basic exemption for an individual. The exemption is conditional on the class of the real estate.
•The amount of the lifetime exemption on the sale of a residential apartment is up to a maximum of EUR 85,430. (when living at least 5 years before sale)


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

zin said:


> Fantasticly informative website there. What does the capital gains tax bit mean here though in terms of exemption? I don't get it.
> 
> Cyprus Capital Gains Tax
> 
> ...


Hi!
Thanks for the positive words. The site is just started, it will contain a lot more, but it take some time.

About capital gains tax, follow the link and read in detail please

Written waiting for ferry in CALAIS: Absolute mess in harbour. 


Anders


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Now I start a thread that can be quickly deleted by the moderators. If so I really want to know the reasoning behind the removal of the post.
> 
> On this forum there come many questions about Importing a car. Also many answers, and many missunderstandings
> 
> ...


Nice website and useful calculator. I understand where it asks for date of first registration but what date are they looking for when they ask for date of taxation?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

Its looking for the date when you want to register it in Cyprus. That is the age the Cyprus authorities want


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Its looking for the date when you want to register it in Cyprus. That is the age the Cyprus authorities want


Thanks Vegaanders for the quick reply. I thought that might be the case but wasn't sure as for a used car (especially under 1600cc) it makes the duty very cheap.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

It is very cheap for a small car. Try with a 3,5 litre and see what happen


----------

